# Dados pluviometricos



## joaoj (8 Jan 2009 às 17:43)

Boa tarde,
Um amigo meu necessitava de dados pluviometricos da zona do Sabugal dos anos de 2004 a 2008 alguem sabe onde conseguir essas informações ?


----------

